# Full ZBLL on video



## Egide (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello Guys, On Friday, l will begin uploading all of my ZBLL algorithms. i will be posting the videos in this thread as l release them. In total there will be 40 videos, and 12 algorithms per video. I plan on explaining the Recognition method l use.
What else would you like me to include in the series? For example, which set should i begin with?

First Videos now uploaded. H, Pi, Sune and U orientations are online.



Spoiler: H Set













Spoiler: Pi Set













Spoiler: Sune Set













Spoiler: U Set













Spoiler: Anki Decks for Reviewing



H Orientation
Pi Orientation
Sune Orientation



I'd really like some feedback so that l may better the rest of the videos so tell me what you think, what you'd like me to include, if the video is too long or any other suggestion that comes to mind


----------



## CubePro (Oct 22, 2015)

Wow! Have you memorized them all or will you see and teach us? Lol, I haven't even learnt OLL let alone ZBLL. Anyway will look into your videos once I'm sub-3 lol.


----------



## OLLiver (Oct 22, 2015)

aww geez you beat me to it. I was planning on doing this when I had finished them all


----------



## Egide (Oct 22, 2015)

CubePro said:


> Wow! Have you memorized them all or will you see and teach us? Lol, I haven't even learnt OLL let alone ZBLL. Anyway will look into your videos once I'm sub-3 lol.



i've already memorized them all



OLLiver said:


> aww geez you beat me to it. I was planning on doing this when I had finished them all



it'll be good to have multiple video sources


----------



## Z0chary (Oct 22, 2015)

Firstly I wanted to say thanks for doing this! I would love to be able to learn zbll but the lack of resources makes it hard (and also I don't think i'm fast enough yet).

If I could make a suggestion I would say start with the H and Pi subsets. H is smaller and both are used in ZZ-blah.

Thanks!


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 22, 2015)

thank you! this is gonna give me the motivation to finally drill algs for that pesky left handful of sune ZZLLs.


----------



## GlowingSausage (Oct 22, 2015)

Hey Egide,
How long did it take you to memorise all of them and how many lags do you think one could learn daily over a longer period of time (let's say 3 months or so)?
Oh yeah and how's your recognition & execution?
& Congratz


----------



## pman843 (Oct 22, 2015)

hey, Parker here. I actually had this idea like 2 weeks ago and I've already uploaded 2 vids. I was gonna upload another today. It's good to have more resources to go more in depth in reco, and to have more Algs to choose from. My youtube is "Parker Powell". I know about 220 zblls currently. Though after this I also plan to make a full ollcp tutorial and a lot of 1LLL. pm me and we could work together on finding the best algs and reco methods


----------



## Egide (Oct 25, 2015)

Unfortunately my camera just died on me so this project will be on hold while l look for a solution to this. Hope it doesn't take long.


----------



## Egide (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi Guys, The H Orientation is now on my Youtube channel and some feedback would be very much apreciated.


----------



## TMarshall (Jan 8, 2016)

Egide said:


> Hi Guys, The H Orientation is now on my Youtube channel and some feedback would be very much apreciated.


 
These videos are very well made. I'm planning on learning full H this weekend. My only problem is that you use a lot of algs with 
L moves which I don't particularly like. However these algs are probably very good for zz users, but I think bindedsa's algs are better for cfop users. Also algs in the description and a document with all the algs would help


----------



## KenBrace (Jan 8, 2016)

Nice video! Very well done.

I'm currently learning the T-OLL cases but this will definitely come in handy soon. Thanks!


----------



## Kudz (Jan 8, 2016)

Egide said:


> Hi Guys, The H Orientation is now on my Youtube channel and some feedback would be very much apreciated.



Just perfect. Wonderful. Still keep dreaming about learning it ::>


----------



## Egide (Jan 23, 2016)

Hi Guys, Pi Orientation is now complete on my channel, which Orientation would you like to see next?


----------



## TMarshall (Jan 23, 2016)

sunes and antisunes please, these are usually the last ones people learn, but I think I will start learning these soon(sune), so they'll be useful to me. However, I'm sure almost everyone else will want some other set.


----------



## Trexrush1 (Jan 23, 2016)

interesting. I dont know whether I should learn COLL first or with this...
bookmarking this thread anyway lol


----------



## Z0chary (Feb 15, 2016)

After my last competition I decided to start learning full ZBLL! I just finished the entire H subset and should have full ZBLL in 3 months! Keep up with it! Your videos and anki decks definitely motivate me to keep learning.


----------



## Egide (Mar 20, 2016)

Sune Orientation is now uploaded on my Youtube channel for those interested


----------



## wir3sandfir3s (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi Egide! Love your tutorials and I would love to learn ZBLL as main last layer method, and I can learn Algs pretty quickly (6 a day if I can focus), I just cannot focus for my life (I might have ADHD). So I have a few quick questions for you:
I know you use Anki to review Algs, that what I do, but how do you learn them in the first place, and also focus and have the patience to? 
The fastest LL method I know is a 3LLL method (orient corners, then 2L PLL), what should I learn first? (I have only been speed cubing for a few months)
I'm a huge fan of yours, would love your input 
Thanks! Keep uploading videos!


----------



## PurpleBanana (Mar 26, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> The fastest LL method I know is a 3LLL method (orient corners, then 2L PLL), what should I learn first?



Full PLL.


----------



## Egide (Mar 31, 2016)

wir3sandfir3s said:


> Hi Egide! Love your tutorials and I would love to learn ZBLL as main last layer method, and I can learn Algs pretty quickly (6 a day if I can focus), I just cannot focus for my life (I might have ADHD). So I have a few quick questions for you:
> I know you use Anki to review Algs, that what I do, but how do you learn them in the first place, and also focus and have the patience to?
> The fastest LL method I know is a 3LLL method (orient corners, then 2L PLL), what should I learn first? (I have only been speed cubing for a few months)
> I'm a huge fan of yours, would love your input
> Thanks! Keep uploading videos!



Thanks for the kind words, l just uploaded a video on "when/How to start learning ZBLL" which answers some of your questions. A great place to begin is by memorizing full PLL.


----------



## Egide (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi guys, the U Orientation is now online. Only 3 more Orientations to go


----------



## Egide (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi guys, the T and L orientations are now on my youtube channel, be sure to take a look if interested. Only Anti-Sune is left but l think l'll upload it slowly since l know most people don't use it.


----------

